# wheres the cheapest place to buy frozen mice/rats



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

wheres the cheapest place to buy frozen mice & rats online?
Some places look good but then want £12-£15 post so it then works out cheaper to buy from a pet shop


----------



## rats-r-us (May 26, 2011)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> wheres the cheapest place to buy frozen mice & rats online?
> Some places look good but then want £12-£15 post so it then works out cheaper to buy from a pet shop


 
Depends on how much you order? but you do need next day delivery which is not cheap I'm afraid.

ATB

Terry


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

just breed your own mate its much cheaper in the long run


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

loads of places are cheap , i ued tsm for years great service and quality but now i use mrmice on here .


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

popitgoes said:


> just breed your own mate its much cheaper in the long run


I think i may need to i have 30 adult snakes and 80 young but will soon be getting 60 more.

just need to make room somewhere anyone know of any good setups for sale
thanks


----------



## mrmice (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback bigboidae, 
We can definitely save you some money compared to your local shop even with next day delivery.
Drop me a pm with your requirements and I'll let you know what we can drop on price.
Thanks


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks but im looking into breeding now:2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

I may not be the cheapest, but I certainly sell them... 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/782442-cheapo-frozen-rodents-paypal-bacs.html


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

:lol2: if you can read im looking into breeding my own stock no more prices needed: victory:


----------



## rats-r-us (May 26, 2011)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> :lol2: if you can read im looking into breeding my own stock no more prices needed: victory:


 
Good luck with your breeding project:2thumb: Depending on volume required I do have live growers available for breeding if you havn't already got sorted.

Good luck

Terry


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

im abit far from you unless you come down this way:2thumb: i still need racks to find yet or may build my own.


----------



## Rafik Reptiles (Sep 5, 2012)

*frozen rats*

Hi terry,
Can you send me prices on frozen rats please and what's available.
Thanks
Abdel


----------



## nagafiend (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Mr mice,

do you still sell frozen rats and was wondering how much delivered.

many thanks

nagafiend


----------

